# Speer Gold Dot 22Mag 40 Grain Short Barrel, not for long barrel ??



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Question is concern on this type of Ammo.

The Speer Gold Dot 22 Mag 40 Grain Ammo says Short Barrel ! Only for Short Barrel Pistol ?

Apologize for newbie question, any advice or experience using on longer barrel 22 Mag revolvers? Not advised?

Will have a Ruger Single - Nine 22 Mag Revolver this weekend, better get correct ammo ? tnx Agn?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

From Speer's website: *http://www.speer-ammo.com/products/short_brl.aspx*



> 'New - Gold Dot® Short Barrel® Personal Protection - 22 Win. Mag.'
> 
> 'The newest addition to the Speer® Gold Dot Short Barrel line is the 40-grain .22 WMR hollow point. If this is the personal defense chambering you prefer, then this specialized new round is a must-have. Optimized for use in 2-inch barrels, it's designed to provide less kick, and will get reliable expansion. Gold Dot ammunition is known for superb performance, accuracy and reliability. No other ammunition offers such consistent high-performance. Nickel-plated for reliable feeding and extraction, this proven Short Barrel load is sure to perform.'


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Tnx for your reply.

Also received from Speer Technical Staff following reply

Warren: the bullet is made to perform at the lower velocity, increasing the velocity will provide poor terminal bullet performance.


----------

